# buying ghost shrimp



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

were do you all buy your shrimp. i really want some and have nowhere in town to buy it. the lfs doesn't carry them and walmart stopped carrieing fish. and there isnt a petsmart or anything in this town.


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

Well i usually buy all of my fish at petsmart or a fish store called Global Aquatics but you may want to try to ordering them online but I dont know many online fish stores:sad:so i'll let everyone else handle that.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Petco or Petsmart alwasy has ghosts in stock. If it was possible i would mail some to you. Mine are breeding like rabbits, (actually faster) and i would sell you some. But my parents wont let me.


----------

